# Javascript text under mouse



## RandomNumber (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anyway in javascript I can get the text under the mouse cursor, or atleast the element under the cursor?
I've done all the googling I could to no avail.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 26, 2008)

*www.w3schools.com/js/tryit.asp?filename=try_dom_event_srcelement

Instead of mouseclick event, use the mouse over event!


----------

